# Umbrella Insurance



## lu181 (Nov 3, 2014)

So we all know the issues with ubers insurance policy for drivers. My question is can we purchase an umbrella insurance policy for ourselves individually where we would be covered since our personal insurance policy would not cover. We are "business owners". Can we purchase as sole proprietors or would we have to form a business as llc,s corp ect...


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

lu181 said:


> So we all know the issues with ubers insurance policy for drivers. My question is can we purchase an umbrella insurance policy for ourselves individually where we would be covered since our personal insurance policy would not cover. We are "business owners". Can we purchase as sole proprietors or would we have to form a business as llc,s corp ect...


Sure, you can buy commercial insurance. Some of them have certain requirements, years in business, business references, some are more expensive but don't have as many requirements. I don't know that you need to form an LLC, but it's a damned good idea.


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

Umbrella Insurance is general liabilty insurance that is very low priced because it is secondary in most cases. It is assumed that there is primary insurance in place for the most risky of ventures. So if you are transporting passenger commercially there should be commercial livery insurance in place for the state minimum. Then an umbrella policy would be above and beyond that. 

Umbrella policies never act as a primary insurance instrument, unless you are TNC's they use them like that. Normal people can't.


----------



## Mike T (Nov 11, 2015)

Personal Umbrella policies will not extend over a rideshare claim. Any commercial usage is excluded.


----------

